# The crap I'll do for customers.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Bid house. Everything was supposed to be basic, basic, basic. Then they drop these copper bowls, meant to be undermount, as drop-ins into tops made out of 100 year old 2" thick barnwood. This was the best that I could come up with. Did one as a test and it bolted down great. Now 5 more to go, yefrigganha.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey ya did good! :thumbup:

Are you sure you didn't do it for the.... :laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Hey ya did good! :thumbup:
> 
> Are you sure you didn't do it for the.... :laughing:


 I've lovingly nicknamed this job the SS Changeorder. It started out as a 2.5 bath cabin. Now it's a 5 bath, 2 kitchen, 4 hot/cold woodford frost frees. They started out basic, and raised my bid by at least $10,000.00. These people have too much money.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Bid house. Everything was supposed to be basic, basic, basic. Then they drop these copper bowls, meant to be undermount, as drop-ins into tops made out of 100 year old 2" thick barnwood. This was the best that I could come up with. Did one as a test and it bolted down great. Now 5 more to go, yefrigganha.


Lead free I hope, Mr. Ingot...

:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I've lovingly nicknamed this job the SS Changeorder. It started out as a 2.5 bath cabin. Now it's a 5 bath, 2 kitchen, 4 hot/cold woodford frost frees. They started out basic, and raised my bid by at least $10,000.00. These people have too much money.


 I love those jobs.

Kicking the original budget to the curb and going hourly is what put my Girls through College and paid off their Townhouses.


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

I just finished a job like that, change orders. 15000 in upgrades like cast iron and moving fixtures and tin work etc. They stiffed me to. For half of that amount saying I didn't have any paperwork to prove it. I am divorcing that contractor tomorrow, right as the garage is ready to be roughed in. They want me to plumb the garage for free, or else. Yeah right I'll take my chances.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Radium said:


> I just finished a job like that, change orders. 15000 in upgrades like cast iron and moving fixtures and tin work etc. They stiffed me to. For half of that amount saying I didn't have any paperwork to prove it. I am divorcing that contractor tomorrow, right as the garage is ready to be roughed in. They want me to plumb the garage for free, or else. Yeah right I'll take my chances.


 



That's awful. I did a job with (3) change orders. I did the work without having my change orders signed. Fortunately for me the owner was a stand-up guy and paid the bill. He could've said some excuse like he didn't sign-off on the price, he didn't know it was that much, etc. 

I learned my lesson; I will not do additional work without a signed change order. The GC was on my back saying, "We have to hurry up, the owner is not in town" etc.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I learned my lesson; I will not do additional work without a signed change order. The GC was on my back saying, "We have to hurry up, the owner is not in town" etc.


Thats how weasel GC's stiff the plumber on being paid for the changes yet charge the customer and put the money in their pocket... :yes:

Being a middle man can be very profitable...


----------



## rvaughnp (Nov 19, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's awful. I did a job with (3) change orders. I did the work without having my change orders signed. Fortunately for me the owner was a stand-up guy and paid the bill. He could've said some excuse like he didn't sign-off on the price, he didn't know it was that much, etc.
> 
> I learned my lesson; I will not do additional work without a signed change order. The GC was on my back saying, "We have to hurry up, the owner is not in town" etc.


Then get the GC to sign. One point of a change order is... At the time of the "change order" that work needed, isn't paid for. If no one is willing to sign for said future payment... the work doesnt get done.


----------

